# Contemplation Vichaar



## AmbarDhara (Feb 6, 2008)

Term 'Vichaar'  comes in SGGS Ji multiple times.


"Amrit Vela Sach Nao Vadyaai Vichaar"

Vichaar has been translated into English word: 'Contemplation'

Definitions of Contemplation:

*Contemplation* comes from the Latin root templum (from Greek temnein: to cut or divide), and means to separate something from its environment, and to enclose it in a sector. Contemplation is the Latin translation of Greek 'theory' (_theoria_). In a religious sense it is a type of prayer or meditation. Within Western Christianity it is related to mysticism, and expressed in works by mystical theologians St. Teresa of Avila, and St. John of the Cross, as well as the writings of Margery Kempe, Augustine Baker and Thomas Merton.
In Eastern Christianity contemplation is understood as the directing of all the faculties of one's consciousness toward God or things divine. This is to cultivate an understanding and relationship with the divine.
Many religions share the concept of contemplation. Naropa University, for example, offers a Master's program in contemplative education in the context of Buddhism.
Contemplation was an important part of the philosophy of Plato; for Plato, by means of contemplation the soul may ascend to knowledge of the Form of the Good or other divine Forms.
The words contemplation and meditation sometimes have almost opposite meanings in the Western and Eastern traditions. In the West, contemplation may refer to a contentless direction of the mind to God (Christianity) or to the Good (Platonism), whereas meditation may involve a specific, directed mental exercise, such as visualization of a religious scene or consideration of a scriptural passage. In the East, however, these two terms' definitions may be reversed.
Contemplation as a practice is finding greater resonance in the West both in business (for e.g. Peter Senges book - [The Fifth Discipline]: The Art and Practice of the Learning Organisation) and in an academic network involving a diverse range of universities and disciplines from architecture, to physics, to liberal arts.
In Catholic Christianity, contemplation is given importance. The Catholic Church's "model theologian", St. Thomas Aquinas wrote: "It is requisite for the good of the human community that there should be persons who devote themselves to the life of contemplation." One of his disciples, Josef Pieper commented: "For it is contemplation which preserves in the midst of human society the truth which is at one and the same time useless and the yardstick of every possible use; so it is also contemplation which keeps the true end in sight, gives meaning to every practical act of life." 


In a non-religious sense, *contemplation* can also mean:

an act of considering with attention;
the act of regarding steadily.
*contemplation* 
1 a*:* concentration on spiritual things as a form of private devotion b*:* a state of mystical awareness of God's being
2*:* an act of considering with attention *:* study
3*:* the act of regarding steadily4*:* intention expectation




T Singh:
 What is _Vichaar_? Everything is within the body, including the Truth. The Divine Teaching reveals how we all are One with this Truth — That which is Absolute, eternal and infinite, formless, indestructible, illimitable and complete. _Vichaar_ enables one to experience and realize this. Therefore, the spiritual practice of _Vichaar_, quest of Self or Self-inquiry is the introspective meditation that yields Self-knowledge (_Aatma-Gian_). Thus, it is to constantly inquire, reflect, contemplate, investigate, or directly look into: "Who am I? How can I know where I came from? Where did I originate, and where will I go and merge? How am I bound, and how do I obtain liberation? How do I merge with intuitive ease (_Sahaj_) into the Eternal? What is this world: the place of repeated birth and death? How I have come into being in this temporal and transient state? What is mind? Who is the sufferer? What is the Truth?", and so on. As the spiritual _Vichaar_ relates to _Gian_, the Self-knowledge arises with the aid and practice of such inner inquiry, followed by _Sahaj Avasthaa_ (natural state of Being), intuitive Peace, true Understanding, pure Love or Devotion (_Bhagti_), unselfishness, and ending of all material suffering.   VICHAAR (SPIRITUAL INQUIRY)


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Contemplation-Vichaar*

Sharing my understanding of this term:

Living the Word-Gurbani.


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Contemplation-Vichaar*

isrIrwgu mhlu 1 ]
Dwqu imlY Puin Dwqu kau isPqI isPiq smwie ]
lwlu gulwlu ghbrw scw rMgu cVwau ]
scu imlY sMqoKIAw hir jip eykY Bwie ]1]
BweI ry sMq jnw kI ryxu ]
sMq sBw guru pweIAY mukiq pdwrQu Dyxu ]1] rhwau ]
aUcau Qwnu suhwvxw aUpir mhlu murwir ]
scu krxI dy pweIAY dru Gru mhlu ipAwir ]
gurmuiK mnu smJweIAY Awqm rwmu bIcwir ]2]
iqRibiD krm kmweIAih Aws AMdysw hoie ]
ikau gur ibnu iqRkutI CutsI shij imilAY suKu hoie ]
inj Gir mhlu pCwxIAY ndir kry mlu Doie ]3]
ibnu gur mYlu n auqrY ibnu hir ikau Gr vwsu ]
eyko sbdu vIcwrIAY Avr iqAwgY Aws ]
nwnk dyiK idKweIAY hau sd bilhwrY jwsu ]4]12]


Siree Raag, First Mehl:
As metal merges with metal, those who chant the Praises of the Lord are absorbed into the Praiseworthy Lord.
Like the poppies, they are dyed in the deep crimson color of Truthfulness.
Those contented souls who meditate on the Lord with single-minded love, meet the True Lord. ||1||
O Siblings of Destiny, become the dust of the feet of the humble Saints.
In the Society of the Saints, the Guru is found. He is the Treasure of Liberation, the Source of all good fortune. ||1||Pause||
Upon that Highest Plane of Sublime Beauty, stands the Mansion of the Lord.
By true actions, this human body is obtained, and the door within ourselves which leads to the Mansion of the Beloved, is found.
The Gurmukhs train their minds to contemplate the Lord, the Supreme Soul. ||2||
By actions committed under the influence of the three qualities, hope and anxiety are produced.
Without the Guru, how can anyone be released from these three qualities? Through intuitive wisdom, we meet with Him and find peace.
Within the home of the self, the Mansion of His Presence is realized when He bestows His Glance of Grace and washes away our pollution. ||3||
Without the Guru, this pollution is not removed. Without the Lord, how can there be any homecoming?
Contemplate the One Word of the Shabad, and abandon other hopes.
O Nanak, I am forever a sacrifice to the one who beholds, and inspires others to behold Him. ||4||12||


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Contemplation-Vichaar*

*ਸਭਿ ਰਸ ਮਿਠੇ ਮੰਨਿਐ ਸੁਣਿਐ ਸਾਲੋਣੇ ॥ 
sabh ras mithae manniai suniai saalonae ||
Believing, all tastes are sweet. Hearing, the salty flavors are tasted;

ਖਟ ਤੁਰਸੀ ਮੁਖਿ ਬੋਲਣਾ ਮਾਰਣ ਨਾਦ ਕੀਏ ॥ 
khatt thurasee mukh bolanaa maaran naadh keeeae ||
chanting with one's mouth, the spicy flavors are savored. All these spices have been made from the Sound-current of the Naad.

ਛਤੀਹ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਭਾਉ ਏਕੁ ਜਾ ਕਉ ਨਦਰਿ ਕਰੇਇ ॥੧॥ 
shhatheeh anmrith bhaao eaek jaa ko nadhar karaee ||1||
The thirty-six flavors of ambrosial nectar are in the Love of the One Lord; they are tasted only by one who is blessed by His Glance of Grace. ||1||

ਬਾਬਾ ਹੋਰੁ ਖਾਣਾ ਖੁਸੀ ਖੁਆਰੁ ॥ 
baabaa hor khaanaa khusee khuaar ||
O Baba, the pleasures of other foods are false.

ਜਿਤੁ ਖਾਧੈ ਤਨੁ ਪੀੜੀਐ ਮਨ ਮਹਿ ਚਲਹਿ ਵਿਕਾਰ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
jith khaadhhai than peerreeai man mehi chalehi vikaar ||1|| rehaao ||
Eating them, the body is ruined, and wickedness and corruption enter into the mind. ||1||Pause||

ਰਤਾ ਪੈਨਣੁ ਮਨੁ ਰਤਾ ਸੁਪੇਦੀ ਸਤੁ ਦਾਨੁ ॥ 
rathaa painan man rathaa supaedhee sath dhaan ||
My mind is imbued with the Lord's Love; it is dyed a deep crimson. Truth and charity are my white clothes.

ਨੀਲੀ ਸਿਆਹੀ ਕਦਾ ਕਰਣੀ ਪਹਿਰਣੁ ਪੈਰ ਧਿਆਨੁ ॥ 
neelee siaahee kadhaa karanee pehiran pair dhhiaan ||
The blackness of sin is erased by my wearing of blue clothes, and meditation on the Lord's Lotus Feet is my robe of honor.

ਕਮਰਬੰਦੁ ਸੰਤੋਖ ਕਾ ਧਨੁ ਜੋਬਨੁ ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮੁ ॥੨॥ 
kamarabandh santhokh kaa dhhan joban thaeraa naam ||2||
Contentment is my cummerbund, Your Name is my wealth and youth. ||2||

 ਬਾਬਾ ਹੋਰੁ ਪੈਨਣੁ ਖੁਸੀ ਖੁਆਰੁ ॥ 
baabaa hor painan khusee khuaar ||
O Baba, the pleasures of other clothes are false.

ਜਿਤੁ ਪੈਧੈ ਤਨੁ ਪੀੜੀਐ ਮਨ ਮਹਿ ਚਲਹਿ ਵਿਕਾਰ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
jith paidhhai than peerreeai man mehi chalehi vikaar ||1|| rehaao ||
Wearing them, the body is ruined, and wickedness and corruption enter into the mind. ||1||Pause||

 ਘੋੜੇ ਪਾਖਰ ਸੁਇਨੇ ਸਾਖਤਿ ਬੂਝਣੁ ਤੇਰੀ ਵਾਟ ॥ 
ghorrae paakhar sueinae saakhath boojhan thaeree vaatt ||
The understanding of Your Way, Lord, is horses, saddles and bags of gold for me.

ਤਰਕਸ ਤੀਰ ਕਮਾਣ ਸਾਂਗ ਤੇਗਬੰਦ ਗੁਣ ਧਾਤੁ ॥ 
tharakas theer kamaan saang thaegabandh gun dhhaath ||
The pursuit of virtue is my bow and arrow, my quiver, sword and scabbard.

ਵਾਜਾ ਨੇਜਾ ਪਤਿ ਸਿਉ ਪਰਗਟੁ ਕਰਮੁ ਤੇਰਾ ਮੇਰੀ ਜਾਤਿ ॥੩॥ 
vaajaa naejaa path sio paragatt karam thaeraa maeree jaath ||3||
To be distinguished with honor is my drum and banner. Your Mercy is my social status. ||3||

ਬਾਬਾ ਹੋਰੁ ਚੜਣਾ ਖੁਸੀ ਖੁਆਰੁ ॥ 
baabaa hor charranaa khusee khuaar ||
O Baba, the pleasures of other rides are false.

 ਜਿਤੁ ਚੜਿਐ ਤਨੁ ਪੀੜੀਐ ਮਨ ਮਹਿ ਚਲਹਿ ਵਿਕਾਰ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
jith charriai than peerreeai man mehi chalehi vikaar ||1|| rehaao ||
By such rides, the body is ruined, and wickedness and corruption enter into the mind. ||1||Pause|

ਘਰ ਮੰਦਰ ਖੁਸੀ ਨਾਮ ਕੀ ਨਦਰਿ ਤੇਰੀ ਪਰਵਾਰੁ ॥ 
ghar mandhar khusee naam kee nadhar thaeree paravaar ||
The Naam, the Name of the Lord, is the pleasure of houses and mansions. Your Glance of Grace is my family, Lord.

ਹੁਕਮੁ ਸੋਈ ਤੁਧੁ ਭਾਵਸੀ ਹੋਰੁ ਆਖਣੁ ਬਹੁਤੁ ਅਪਾਰੁ ॥ 
hukam soee thudhh bhaavasee hor aakhan bahuth apaar ||
The Hukam of Your Command is the pleasure of Your Will, Lord. To say anything else is far beyond anyone's reach.

 ਨਾਨਕ ਸਚਾ ਪਾਤਿਸਾਹੁ ਪੂਛਿ ਨ ਕਰੇ ਬੀਚਾਰੁ ॥੪॥ 
naanak sachaa paathisaahu pooshh n karae beechaar ||4||
O Nanak, the True King does not seek advice from anyone else in His decisions. ||4||

 ਬਾਬਾ ਹੋਰੁ ਸਉਣਾ ਖੁਸੀ ਖੁਆਰੁ ॥ 
baabaa hor sounaa khusee khuaar ||
O Baba, the pleasure of other sleep is false.

ਜਿਤੁ ਸੁਤੈ ਤਨੁ ਪੀੜੀਐ ਮਨ ਮਹਿ ਚਲਹਿ ਵਿਕਾਰ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥੪॥੭॥ 
jith suthai than peerreeai man mehi chalehi vikaar ||1|| rehaao ||4||7||
By such sleep, the body is ruined, and wickedness and corruption enter into the mind. ||1||Pause||4||7||
*​ 

Sriraag
Guru Naanak Dev ji
Ang 16


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Contemplation-Vichaar*

*The Gurmukhs train their minds to contemplate the Lord, the Supreme Soul. *

In the story about the love between Laila and Majnu, it is said that one day Majnu was seen kissing the feet of dog, and when he was asked why he was doing this, he replied, 


*"I have seen this **dog on occasion going along the street **where my Laila lives."* 


This is an example of the extent of even the worldly kind of love, so if people say they love their Guru and do not love one another, this is nothing but a lie. It is also a lie if anyone claims love for God and yet does not love him in whom He is manifested. One's whole life can be changed with meditation and love for the Guru. The Guru will then appear within.


----------



## AmbarDhara (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Contemplation-Vichaar*

Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar​Waho Waho Bani Nirankaar Hai Tis Jevad Avar Na Koi​SGGS JI
ANG 86​SATGURU PRASAAD​ 

ਸਲੋਕ ਮਃ ੩ ॥ 

salok ma 3 ||

Shalok, Third Mehl:


ਪੰਡਿਤੁ ਪੜਿ ਪੜਿ ਉਚਾ ਕੂਕਦਾ ਮਾਇਆ ਮੋਹਿ ਪਿਆਰੁ ॥ 

panddith parr parr ouchaa kookadhaa maaeiaa mohi piaar ||

The Pandits, the religious scholars, read and read, and shout out loud, but they are attached to the love of Maya.


ਅੰਤਰਿ ਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਨ ਚੀਨਈ ਮਨਿ ਮੂਰਖੁ ਗਾਵਾਰੁ ॥ 

anthar breham n cheenee man moorakh gaavaar ||

They do not recognize God within themselves-they are so foolish and ignorant!


ਦੂਜੈ ਭਾਇ ਜਗਤੁ ਪਰਬੋਧਦਾ ਨਾ ਬੂਝੈ ਬੀਚਾਰੁ ॥ 

dhoojai bhaae jagath parabodhhadhaa naa boojhai beechaar ||

In the love of duality, they try to teach the world, but they do not understand meditative contemplation.


ਬਿਰਥਾ ਜਨਮੁ ਗਵਾਇਆ ਮਰਿ ਜੰਮੈ ਵਾਰੋ ਵਾਰ ॥੧॥ 

birathhaa janam gavaaeiaa mar janmai vaaro vaar ||1||

They lose their lives uselessly; they die, only to be re-born, over and over again. ||1||​


Gurbani eis jag meh chaanan​Gurbani alakh lakhiayaa​Gurbani Gavo Bhaee​charan kamal parabh kay nit Dhi-aava-o​​​​


----------



## AmbarDhara (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Contemplation-Vichaar*


The whole world is engrossed in corruption. The corruption has drowned entire families. From Sant Kabeer. 

​
​ Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar
Waho Waho Bani Nirankaar Hai Tis Jevad Avar Na Koi
SGGS JI
ANG 328​ 
SATGURU PRASAAD​ 


ਗਉੜੀ ਕਬੀਰ ਜੀ ॥ 
gourree kabeer jee ||
Gauree, Kabeer Jee:​ 

ਬਿਖਿਆ ਬਿਆਪਿਆ ਸਗਲ ਸੰਸਾਰੁ ॥ 
bikhiaa biaapiaa sagal sansaar ||
The whole world is engrossed in corruption.​ 
ਬਿਖਿਆ ਲੈ ਡੂਬੀ ਪਰਵਾਰੁ ॥੧॥ 
bikhiaa lai ddoobee paravaar ||1||
This corruption has drowned entire families. ||1||​ 
ਰੇ ਨਰ ਨਾਵ ਚਉੜਿ ਕਤ ਬੋੜੀ ॥ 
rae nar naav chourr kath borree ||
O man, why have you wrecked your boat and sunk it?​ 

ਹਰਿ ਸਿਉ ਤੋੜਿ ਬਿਖਿਆ ਸੰਗਿ ਜੋੜੀ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
har sio thorr bikhiaa sang jorree ||1|| rehaao ||
You have broken with the Lord, and joined hands with corruption. ||1||Pause||​ 

ਸੁਰਿ ਨਰ ਦਾਧੇ ਲਾਗੀ ਆਗਿ ॥ 
sur nar dhaadhhae laagee aag ||
Angels and human beings alike are burning in the raging fire.​ 

ਨਿਕਟਿ ਨੀਰੁ ਪਸੁ ਪੀਵਸਿ ਨ ਝਾਗਿ ॥੨॥ 
nikatt neer pas peevas n jhaag ||2||
The water is near at hand, but the beast does not drink it in. ||2||​ 

ਚੇਤਤ ਚੇਤਤ ਨਿਕਸਿਓ ਨੀਰੁ ॥ 
chaethath chaethath nikasiou neer ||
By constant contemplation and awareness, the water is brought forth.
9 GaurheeSaint Kabir​ 
ਸੋ ਜਲੁ ਨਿਰਮਲੁ ਕਥਤ ਕਬੀਰੁ ॥੩॥੨੪॥ 
so jal niramal kathhath kabeer ||3||24||
That water is immaculate and pure, says Kabeer. ||3||24||​ 

Gurbani eis jag meh chaanan
Gurbani alakh lakhiayaa
Gurbani Gavo Bhaee
charan kamal parabh kay nit Dhi-aava-o​


----------

